# higheest milliage?



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

i just hit 98k today...been 9 months ive driven 22k


----------



## 619 (Mar 29, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

got me beat http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
any problems in that time?


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

im at 100953.. i just stopped driving it because im scared of the money it'll cost me to maintain it more.. lol


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

honestly engine wise nadda...but my deck froze up and got a cracked rim..


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

I'm at 89XXX
A little bit of me dies every time I look at the thing.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (Bdfrd 24v)*

I'm at 124,xxx as of this weekend.
I drive a lot.


----------



## gVR6k (May 10, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

112xxx woooohoooo


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

you guys make me feel so much better..100k+ VR6 GLI club


----------



## mitsui-g (Jul 23, 2003)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

Knock on wood, I'm still kind of going strong after 183000km(113711miles)


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (mitsui-g)*

damn i feel gifted with my 25k lol


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

56k...
but mines been sittin for a year


----------



## Static- (Jul 8, 2006)

84k .. got the car 8 months ago with 58k
(i always wonder why i drive so damn much)

Oh wait its the 24v with Intake and Exhaust ( Sexy Noises )


----------



## Purplehaze7 (Nov 17, 2006)

23,000


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

104,xxx... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: higheest milliage? (MonkeyBiz)*

Approx. 94,000mi
Replaced a waterpump recently and got the serpentine belt replaced for free the next day since the tech couldn't reinstall the old one correctly, causing it to shred after driving 10 miles away from the dealership.


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I'm at 124,xxx as of this weekend.
I drive a lot.









I worked on this car last weekend... Let me just say that it runs, drives, and shifts better than most other VR6s I've been in with 1/4 the miles.







It shifts SOOO nicely - better than my car which has 1/2 the miles and on it's 2'nd tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
/rant


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*

293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_









x2
I'm only at 67,6xx, 38,XXX when I bought it, That lets me know that I have plenty more miles of enjoyment with this car!!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I worked on this car last weekend... Let me just say that it runs, drives, and shifts better than most other VR6s I've been in with 1/4 the miles.







It shifts SOOO nicely - better than my car which has 1/2 the miles and on it's 2'nd tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
/rant

Flattery will get you everywhere.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

76931 miles


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6

problems, maintenance details please!!


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (VR6JettaGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6JettaGLI* »_problems, maintenance details please!!

x2


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

122 000 km (75 807 miles)
...and runnin' strong


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

62,xxx







.


----------



## 24vowner (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*

69,821 all put on it by me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdubb24v (Dec 21, 2006)

*Re: (24vowner)*

16,200







bought the car with 12,800.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

~57K bought new, still runs like new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

EDIT: Holy Sh*i*t! @ 
_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6



_Modified by PhReE at 8:00 PM 8-8-2007_


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

51k
and needs an oil change eek!


----------



## boraturbo01 (Jul 21, 2006)

*Re: (MeiK)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MeiK* »_
I worked on this car last weekend... Let me just say that it runs, drives, and shifts better than most other VR6s I've been in with 1/4 the miles.







It shifts SOOO nicely - better than my car which has 1/2 the miles and on it's 2'nd tranny. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
/rant

X2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## juggernautt (Jul 8, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

~117K. going in for warranty work next week.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6

hOLY ****! u gotta be kidding me right!? how is the maitnence! what do u do for regular matinicne? man i cant spell today








......your engine must be dirty http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (supavr6lover)*

can we get a cluster shot of that 293k lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RD_3 (Apr 24, 2002)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

40,800 miles...been running like a champ. I bought it with 27k on the clock a year and 4 months ago.


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (Akira)*

I am almost at 54,000 and bought it her brand new almost 5 years ago.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*

Jeez..some of you guys are crazy with your driving.








37,000 exactly on the clock.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (Brian-24V-VR6)*

got places to go people to see http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif over a normal weekend goin up to seattle i drive like almost 350+ miles lol...the average driver is like 10k a year ive been driving since 17...ive driven over 125k easy


----------



## 24valvedGTI (Jan 27, 2007)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

mine has jsut over 22k on it, bought it with 11,400 a year and 1/2 ago, it would probably have more miles, but its apart more then its driving


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

now im over 102k still rollin


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

last fill up i think i got 335 on 12 gallons of gas...almost 28mpg so that was kinda cool i drove on the freeway a couple times at 55mph in CC...so i kinda cheated but end result was good


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

107k still chuggin


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

My neighbor's VR has over 200k on it, original everything including the clutch! She is a soccer mom that drives like a grandma though.
Their passat didn't make it to 100k before the 30v grenaded.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (kungfoojesus)*

I guess I'll update...
143,000 miles this morning on the way to work.
Stage II and hopefully water/meth sometime this month!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*

Subject Change...
Lowest mileage? My 2003 is almost at 34k


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

65XXXK - and I only drive the car 1/2 the year... 1/2 the time... 
Mainly cuz I keep managing to break things.


----------



## 2002gtibluvr6 (Oct 5, 2002)

*Re: (MeiK)*

passed 99k on xmas i cant believe how low some of the mileages are...cars were made to be driven...not sit around and look pretty. i think its a crime to just have a car sit around...what good is it then?
oh well. if i calculate all the miles i would have put on my car but was driving something else cause my car was broken id be well over 120k miles..pretty sure my parents dont like the fact that i put almost as many miles on their cars as they do.


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (2002gtibluvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2002gtibluvr6* »_passed 99k on xmas i cant believe how low some of the mileages are...cars were made to be driven...not sit around and look pretty. i think its a crime to just have a car sit around...what good is it then?


Well, in my defense....I did drive the car a lot before I got a new job. The job allows me to take public transportation and even walk on nice days. I look forward to every weekend just knowing that I can drive my car....


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (619)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

92 000 Miles
(148 000kms)
she's doing great


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (eddiemiller)*

i drive my car normally. I just bought it almost brand new january 07...it's not 'sitting'


----------



## Biggs85 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

i too have like 98,500.hows all the high mileage cars holding up.mines ok i suppose.im scared its going to start running rough.im just now thinking of putting some mild performance parts on it too.luckily i mite have a spare car to drive here soon.anybody have any suggestions for some mods?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (Biggs85)*









just hit that today.








I was at 37,000 exactly on 8/11/07 according to this.. not bad. 2000 miles in 6 months.


----------



## Biggs85 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Re: higheest milliage? (One Gray GLI)*

yeah that must be nice to see that.unfortunately i bought mine with mid ninetys.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (Biggs85)*

55 miles, but she dont run yet


----------



## kieskaman (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (RipCity Euros)*

only 22k and Ive driven on 4 long road trips. Sad thing is that I only live 1.5 miles from work. I'm killing my car! Somebody please drive my car for me. Maybe its time to sell and get a Vespa and a helmet.


----------



## orange1218 (Mar 23, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*

I just hit this milestone last week...


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (orange1218)*

78.xxx got it brand new on Dec.6 2003


----------



## MonkeyBiz (Jun 1, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (MonkeyBiz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MonkeyBiz* »_104,xxx... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Update: 119,XXX K-miles


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (MonkeyBiz)*

i'm at around 30k


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (Attack.:Rabbit)*

323,000 miles, 2002.5 GTI VR6 . 
No, I don't know how to post a picture, but I will soon.
Original= clutch,exhaust,timing chain, etc.......
Needs= cat. downpipe, struts, shocks, springs
Still drives great.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_now im over 102k still rollin

111k
still rollin


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_now im over 102k still rollin

111k
still rollin http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

61k
bought it in june 2006 with 28k


----------



## VDub03GLIvr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*

122xxx


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_*323,000 miles*, 2002.5 GTI VR6 . 
No, I don't know how to post a picture, but I will soon.
Original= clutch,exhaust,timing chain, etc.......
Needs= cat. downpipe, struts, shocks, springs
Still drives great.


WOW


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_323,000 miles, 2002.5 GTI VR6 . 


that's amazing!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_323,000 miles

Pics please. Where do you drive?


----------



## Bdfrd 24v (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (RipCity Euros)*

for an update my car saw 1100 miles last year.
That blows.
I wonder if it was more than jacobs?


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (Bdfrd 24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bdfrd 24v* »_for an update my car saw 1100 miles last year.
That blows.
I wonder if it was more than jacobs?


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (VReihen6)*

78,5xx miles
Purchased in Oct-04 brand new and just got the title in the mail today. 
Probably will keep this one for a while


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I'm at 108,000 miles. Bought it with 60,000 just about 2 years ago. I changed schools this semester, so I drive 200 miles less a week now. My VR6 still runs like brand new. She loves to rev







Though I am on my 3rd set of tires in 2 year and the tires were new when I bought it, thats what I get for buying sticky summer tires.


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_62,xxx







.

Update:
72,xxx.
10k in a little over 6 months.


----------



## dlatsh29 (Apr 26, 2005)

81,600....Put about 20-24K a year on it since I got it. Has yet to burn or lose a drop of 0W-40 Mobil 1, but the rest of the car is due for attention. I was going to move on, but there is nothing being made right now that interests me enough to up my car payment...so, I bought suspension, exhaust, and a bunch of maintenaince parts. Great to see one over 300K with that little maintenance!


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (dlatsh29)*

im at 111068... its ketching up to my '88


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

73,xxx. Bought it Aug 31 2007 w/ 66,xxx
So 7k in 6 months. And I'm carpooling most weeks. I'd like to keep it at about 1k a month on avg. But oh well. Cars are meant to be driven and I like drivin!


----------



## platinumedVR6 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (nuskool)*

64,xxx
i barely remember driving it at all in '07


----------



## silver16v (Jan 18, 2001)

*Re: (platinumedVR6)*

2003 PG GLI. Bought it new with 7 miles. It now just turned over to 20K. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 187714 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

41,000. Bought it with 28,500 last June.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

bump...112k.


----------



## vwaddicct07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

anyone do timing chains yet?


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

173,000 Just replaced brakes, I did Bilsteins all the way around a few months back. Three coils just went last week. Replace plugs every 80K. Replaced serp. belt and tensioner a few months ago, along with the battery. Pretty much basic routine stuff, after replacing the plugs and bad coils; I'm getting 26 mpg. Not bad for a 5 yr. old chipped VW.


----------



## 1.8Tspeed! (May 5, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (CT VW Fanatic)*

i just hit 400 miles today!







.. 60,800 on the car though

_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_323,000 miles, 2002.5 GTI VR6 . 
No, I don't know how to post a picture, but I will soon.
Original= clutch,exhaust,timing chain, etc.......
Needs= cat. downpipe, struts, shocks, springs
Still drives great.


















i cannot believe you have stock timing chains, and clutch haha that is simply amazing!!!.. the chains is what did it for me.. 300000 on stock chains!!! haha


----------



## NastyBrown (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_anyone do timing chains yet?

x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## illinus (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*

im runnin at 77,050 right now, bought it with 38K jan last year... me likey drive my heavy breathin baby!


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (vwaddicct07)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwaddicct07* »_anyone do timing chains yet?

I was told by my VW guru, that it's not necessary on the 24v motor. He said they would last the car's lifetime...


----------



## vdub5818 (Jan 20, 2008)

41k on my 03 gti, bought it in jan 08 with 39k


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

im almost at 58,000


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: (silver16v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *silver16v* »_2003 PG GLI. Bought it new with 7 miles. It now just turned over to 20K. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ummm, these things are meant to be driven!


----------



## 24vr (May 3, 2003)

*Re: (nuskool)*

03 GTI bought new with 8 miles. Now just shy of 18,500.


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

I bought it at 22,900 Feb. 2007. I'm at 45,500 as of now.
-Emron


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

_Quote, originally posted by *melman8r* »_
I was told by my VW guru, that it's not necessary on the 24v motor. He said they would last the car's lifetime...









Your "guru" going to pay for the repairs when he's wrong? Nothing lasts forever.
robert


----------



## melman8r (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (tungub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tungub* »_
Your "guru" going to pay for the repairs when he's wrong? Nothing lasts forever.
robert

Have you changed yours yet? Let me know when you do...


----------



## terryscott621 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

'03 GLI bought new in Nov. '02...just hit 131,000 mi.


----------



## tech9 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (terryscott621)*

29k







Garaged


----------



## ElectricCo (Jul 19, 2001)

*Re: higheest milliage? (tech9)*

Bought in July '06 with 23k miles. Now have 55k miles, but plan on driving ALOT less this year.
A week after I bought it:


----------



## Kenito (Oct 14, 2005)

106.000KM.... Thats about 66.000 miles


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

Im about to hit 58,000 miles. Bought it 2 years ago with 40,000.


----------



## ib4tl gtfo ftw (Feb 1, 2007)

chassis-->35k, motor-->50k.


----------



## New2GTI (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

144,700 on my '03 GTI VR6







Runs and looks perfect.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (New2GTI)*

151,3xx as of this morning.


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (Mr. Rictus)*

Got 142000 on mine.
Since I bought it a year ago Ive done this lot:
New rear calipers
New pads all round
New coil pack
New MAF
New leads
New plugs
Oil change
New wishbones
Poly wishbone bushes (all of them)
Poly ARB bushes
New shocks all round
Its awaiting a new aircon compressor and fan control unit which are both sat in my garage ready.
I also added some Santa Monica's in anthracite with Goodyear Eagle F1's. Trying to keep OE+
Drives quite well now


----------



## glenng78 (Dec 23, 2004)

*Re: (Medic83)*

68k, bought car brand new, about to let the guys at forcefed work their magic on it


----------



## scirocco1978 (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

Rolled over 125,850 coming home today on my 03 Jetta GLI, Six speed


----------



## vr6cylheaven (Jan 21, 2001)

192,000 kms, still runs like a dream


----------



## tpotp (May 12, 2006)

*Re: (vr6cylheaven)*

100,400~
for all the 100k+ guys, have you guys replaced your waterpump yet?


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (tpotp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpotp* »_100,400~
for all the 100k+ guys, have you guys replaced your waterpump yet?

I got mine replaced at about 90k when it went out.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (tpotp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpotp* »_100,400~
for all the 100k+ guys, have you guys replaced your waterpump yet?

not yet 113k still doing finee


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (Static-)*

I'm at 84k, bought the car @ 64k in sept of last year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (RemiRokosa)*

2002.5 GTI VR6 24V
I HAVE THE HIGHEST MILEAGE EVER = 360,000 miles
It still gets 27 mpg.
Recently replaced - shocks,struts,springs,flywheel,clutch,motor mounts,catalytic conv.
Some stupid "mechanic" at VW OF WEST HARTFORD held a srewdriver up to the crankshaft pulley and said it needed new engine -- IT DIDN'T-- JUST NEEDED NEW FLYWHEEL
A different dealer replaced clutch and flywheel ---- saved about 
$ 8000.
Now it runs like new !


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*

im at 97,xxx bought it salvage about 7months ago with 86,xxx, nothing replaced except for the alternator cause it was damaged runs like a stallion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bubz0429 (Jul 11, 2007)

I just hit 78,000 today


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (One Gray GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *One Gray GLI* »_








just hit that today.








I was at 37,000 exactly on 8/11/07 according to this.. not bad. 2000 miles in 6 months.









as an update exactly a year later..wow i can't believe how ironic that is..
now the car is turbo'd..up to 48,900mi, 5k of it with the kit on, just about 10k miles this year.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

83,296 miles on mine. bought it 2 years ago with aroud 62,000.


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_2002.5 GTI VR6 24V
I HAVE THE HIGHEST MILEAGE EVER = 360,000 miles


You need to post a picture of your odometer.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_
You need to post a picture of your odometer.

yea i would say i agree!


----------



## Lew_Dog (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

Just broke 39,000 miles on my 2003...


----------



## 24vEngineer (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*

56 and some change and I have spent about $2000 in the past couple of months on it
lets see
-wheel bearings (don't go to the stealership)
-water pump (nope not this one either)
-clutch
-phukin generator
-battery
-now in needs a dam starter

Is it just me or did I get the car that the Quality Control guy was too stoned to check?

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











_Modified by 24vEngineer at 10:40 PM 2-24-2009_


----------



## elindionyc (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: (Medic83)*

m in 75000 stared at 00000 all smoki miles o high way miles


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_
not yet 113k still doing finee

132k still chuggin


----------



## BlackGLI (Aug 2, 2002)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

166,000 miles on a 2002 GLI. Back brakes wore out after only 140,000 miles. The fronts made it to 160,000 though.


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

24,000 miles here... I obviously didn't drive much while in school (I racked up all the saved mileage on my single speed instead)


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_2002.5 GTI VR6 24V
I HAVE THE HIGHEST MILEAGE EVER = 360,000 miles
Now it runs like new !

do we get a pic??


----------



## 32gtivr6 (Mar 6, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

Bought mine with 29k that was 4 1/2 years ago 84k now guess im doing pretty good.


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (32gtivr6)*

113,7xx. Pulling the front end off tomorrow to replace crack pipe/water pump/etc for preventative maintenance. Runs like a champ!


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: (24vEngineer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vEngineer* »_
Is it just me or did I get the car that the Quality Control guy was too stoned to check?








_Modified by 24vEngineer at 10:40 PM 2-24-2009_

Our cars must have been made the same day then


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

74,432 runs like a champ


----------



## JoeyVR6 (Feb 22, 2008)

*Re: (vr6jettagli)*

im at 45,xxx on my 03. i put about 22,xxx on it in about a year and a half and i haven't had any problems so far. hope she stays that way http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I have another question for you guys though, how many of you plan on keeping your car until it pretty much dies, or basically, forever? 
I love my car and would like to keep it for as long as I possibly can. When it dies I will most likely rebuild it, even if I get other cars along the way. 
Anyone else feel like this, or do you just plan on keeping it until you get an upgrade?


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (JoeyVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JoeyVR6* »_I have another question for you guys though, how many of you plan on keeping your car until it pretty much dies, or basically, forever? 
I love my car and would like to keep it for as long as I possibly can. When it dies I will most likely rebuild it, even if I get other cars along the way.

I feel the same way about mine. It's my first VW that I've ever owned and I definitely see no reason to get rid of it with the kind of potential that it has. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

I've put way too much money into the darn thing and still owe money on it - For most of its life I owed more than it is worth. I've been looking to get another car, but I'll probably just run her into the ground as my loan will soon be paid off. I'm waiting for current Audi A5s to come down in price, the new CTSs to come down, or am going to buy a new V-6 Camero.
Besides, the 24V VR6s are quite unique in the car world. What other two door hatch has an inline 6 with a 6 speed manual? How many other small cars have Automatic climate control & automatic wipers? New GTIs don't even have that. Hopefully the old girl will continue for a long time (especially considering the repairs I do). Besides I heart the 24V VR6. I would have to buy a R32, Audi A3, or Passat 3.6 to get one again (NO Toureg).


_Modified by apstguy at 12:24 PM 3-11-2009_


----------



## GTI_pilot (Apr 4, 2004)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Had 88k on my 02 GTI. Traded that for my 05 GTI currently sitting 91K. I'm keeping this one as long as she stays running. New pads and rotors @ 80k. I put 70K on those stock Michelin Tires.
Cheers.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (GTI_pilot)*

133k, with this new exhaust god i love the sound now..sounds better than an R


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

03 gti
ive got 91,533
got it with 62xxx in december 07


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

I have a little over 120k on mine


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (AustinVaughan)*

bump lets see more


----------



## sleepy1 (Jan 30, 2003)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

120,000 miles on an '03 GTI. Bought it new, with 4 miles on the clock.
In the past 10K miles, I've replaced the slave cylinder, clutch, battery, wheel bearings, and O2 sensors. Waiting for a nice weekend for an overdue front suspension rebuild, and I'll probably do the water pump this summer. Fortunately, I've been able to fix every issue that popped up myself so far (knock on wood), and the only 'unacceptable' problem has been the slave cylinder failure. 
The only thing that would replace it foreseeable future would be a nice C5 S6 Avant...


_Modified by sleepy1 at 9:46 PM 3-16-2009_


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

133k serepentine belt snapped







, also had to replace the belt tensonor the pulley on it went bad, the first real repair i have had to do to my car 160$ in parts not bad i would say.


----------



## BeAstY (May 22, 2004)

*Re: (GTI_pilot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI_pilot* »_I put 70K on those stock Michelin Tires.

Mine lasted just over half that. Silly me


----------



## GreyBullet (Nov 10, 2007)

Just hit 69k last week. haven't seen this thread in a while. about 11k in a year, not bad.


----------



## si7ner (Aug 7, 2008)

58,XXX bought last august with 42,XXX not bad for so cal mileage, not great either...


----------



## germanstyll (Dec 8, 2006)

92,XXX Miles / Water pump broke at 50k / power steering rack just broke


----------



## djbubbam28 (Apr 18, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

84k


----------



## brian70809 (Dec 7, 2008)

I'm at 175,000.. outside sales rep. I replaced brakes at about 150k.. Swapped Suspension out for Neuspeed Sport springs and Koni's at 160k.. (wish i had done this earlier).. Cat converter died at about 150k.
everything else has been great!


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

97K so far wheel bearing, and since i had the trans out for the shift fork that broke on me... that was hell to do.. i put in a new clutch TOB and clutch master and it didn't cost that much when ya do it yourself http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Chaoz at 10:54 AM 5-4-2009_


----------



## jpast79 (Feb 9, 2009)

just hit 109000


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

104k, just had to do a CV boot. other than that i havent done a single ounce of maintenance on it.


----------



## louisvanwilker (Dec 30, 2007)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*

152,xxx. looks like 23,xxx


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (louisvanwilker)*

I'm at 78K now. Hasn't broke down on me yet!


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (PhReE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PhReE* »_I'm at 78K now. Hasn't broke down on me yet!

hahaha dont start saying that....you know what will happen
just hit 87,000 the other day.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

I'm about to hit the big 6 digits...







So far, she's eaten two clutches (not my fault, one was caused by the slave cylinder leaking hydraulic fluid), fried one coil, and wore out one water pump. Serpentine belt is next...


_Modified by silverstoned83 at 6:56 PM 5-16-2009_


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (silverstoned83)*

hit 135k today.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (Mr. Rictus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr. Rictus* »_I'm at 124,xxx as of this weekend.
I drive a lot.









And he's going turbo.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Goes to show how durable the vr motor really is.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (Moe_Lester)*

This weekend will bring:
80K on my car
70K on the motor.
Motor been turboed since *2006* and has had a HARD LIFE. Still rofflestomps STI's.


----------



## 2theonevr6 (Feb 11, 2008)

*Re: (PhReE)*

I just hit 97,500 last night...only 2,500 to go


----------



## redsoxfan910 (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (2theonevr6)*

well i read some pages of this thread, and people talk like hitting 100k miles is the end of their cars life! Take care of it, get 200k out of it.

EDIT: I'm at just under 105k


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm at 82xxx and just had to replace my emissions vacuum lines and get some carbon build up cleaned out of the throttle body. joy. 80k service was a fun one too. the body creaks like crazy now... would love to get an upper rear strut tower brace. running on new tires (goodyear f1 all-seasons) and had to replace shocks... grrr. want to get cayenne break upgrades when the fronts are worn down. 


_Modified by boboised209 at 6:43 PM 6-12-2009_


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (germanstyll)*

oh yeah, my water pump died also. luckily it was still under certified pre-owned status... of course... all these repairs seem quite normal for a car as old as mine.


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (Lew_Dog)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lew_Dog* »_Subject Change...
Lowest mileage? My 2003 is almost at 34k
















you're obviously not having as much fun with your car as I am with my 2003


----------



## needermiyer (Aug 23, 2007)

03 GLI bought with 88,XXX 3 years ago and now sits at 123,XXX.


----------



## jtubes (Aug 7, 2007)

104k on mine bought with 98,500. So far I had to replace a tie rod. Currently my axles are making clunking noises in reverse when i apply the brakes, so im pretty sure they are shot. 
I'm so glad i sold my 1.8t gti for this car. IMO the VR is superior.



_Modified by jtubes at 10:12 PM 6-30-2009_


----------



## GLIVR6BB (Jun 29, 2009)

*Re: (.SLEEPYDUB.)*

How do I become a member of the elite 24v VR6 club?? Oh...and 105,000k but a radiator hose blew and my engine overheated and warped my head....$4,700 later and a total upper rebuild i guess you could say I reset the mileage.... And since it was all ripped apart I put Techtonics Camshafts in for some extra ponies and some torque.


----------



## gymflint (Aug 27, 2004)

*Re: (GLIVR6BB)*

103,+++ miles. Going strong.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (gymflint)*

I hit 100,000








I need to replace a couple things with my suspension and need an alignment bad.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

137k just made the drive to leavenworth and back last weekend


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

I just hit 120,000 the other day. Car is in the shop for a complete front end respray and to get those pesky notches filled in the hood and bumper.
When I get it back, sideskirts go on along with about 700 dollars in new parts for maintenance.
Can't wait to hit 200,000


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (liloldbie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *liloldbie* »_
Can't wait to hit 200,000









i bet ill beat you there


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

225,xxx+ km and counting


----------



## tymtojett (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: (red72914)*

haha thank god i'm not near that.
140,000 on car and 133,000 on engine


----------



## zndy_zonto (Jun 1, 2009)

48,XXX


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

*Re: (zndy_zonto)*

27,xxx








17,xxx of those are with it being Turbo'd


----------



## terryscott621 (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

144,000


----------



## Dubl0v3r (Feb 17, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

152000 and runs great cause i go the timing chain guides reset 25000 miles ago


----------



## Nick2002GLI (Dec 23, 2008)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

73k


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

*Re: (RemiRokosa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RemiRokosa* »_I'm at 84k, bought the car @ 64k in sept of last year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Now @ 102k


----------



## o_almonte02 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

I hit 144,746 miles today and she is still running quiet. Had to change power steering pump and throttle body.


----------



## Herron_mac1 (Jul 18, 2006)

*FV-QR*

136k bought it with 120k over a year ago and still running great. 03s are the best!!!!


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

*about to break 120k*

will break into 120K sometime this week. never had a single problem. drive it atleast 20 miles a day for work. nothin but good things to say about vr6 engines.








bought the car at 91,500.
my 12v hit 186k before someone tboned me and totaled it







. never had a problem with it either, aside from the water pump once.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: about to break 120k (jreed1337)*

I'm up to about 82,500
Bought new 06-14-04


----------



## guardian1020 (Nov 15, 2007)

03 24 valve with 160,000 miles and just recently turbo


----------



## jreed1337 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: (guardian1020)*

how much boost? stock bottom end or what?


----------



## duxhockey24 (May 3, 2009)

149k on my 2.8l '98 a4


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (o_almonte02)*

I just hit 90,000 yesterday.


----------



## stascom (Sep 12, 2009)

72,980
Bought it with 72,620 a bit over a week ago


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_137k just made the drive to leavenworth and back last weekend

hit 140k last night ive only driven like 11k this year so far since last december least amount of miles ive driven ever in a year so far.


_Modified by reeze03gli at 2:50 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

What is everyone average miles per year. Mine is 12,115.8


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_What is everyone average miles per year. Mine is 12,115.8

sheet, ive almost had the car 3 years and put 70k on it..so it wwas about 30k on average.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_
sheet, ive almost had the car 3 years and put 70k on it..so it wwas about 30k on average.

Wow thats crazy.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_
Wow thats crazy.

mostly highway..but like i said ive only put like 11k on it since december of last year.


----------



## DUB_MANGv2 (Oct 28, 2008)

i just rolled 98k miles the other day


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_
sheet, ive almost had the car 3 years and put 70k on it..so it wwas about 30k on average.

Closer to 23k, but anyways I have done 85K in just over 5 years, so just about 17k. I was at 20k / year for the first few years but I have been gone for big chunks of time for the past few summers when I usually do a lot of road trips.


----------



## 94gsr-t (Aug 5, 2008)

03 gli just hit 130,000 last week.


----------



## speed6GTI (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (94gsr-t)*

the VR @ 91,500 and will stay there for at least 2 years while im in Germany. The 20th is 400 miles shy of breaking 100k. Once it gets off the boat and I take the keys back over im sure the 100k will be broken on the Autobahn!


----------



## builtvw (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

177,9xx has some valve tap but vws are beasts theyll keep going...woop woop (mk3 2.0) starts right up like a champ


_Modified by builtvw at 8:52 PM 9-19-2009_


----------



## Blk GTIVR6 (Apr 27, 2006)

Hit 84k the other day...so far coolant sensor, hubs and looks like cv's.....motor feels good thou


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_What is everyone average miles per year. Mine is 12,115.8

mine is around 21k and id say 30% of it was highway


----------



## CL111583 (Mar 21, 2003)

im on pace to do about 35k this year i think. im driving a buddy to and from work that lost his license, so thats putting some serious mileage on.
i just did both my CV's this year and a coil pack. nothing else though knock on wood.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (ClockworkChad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ClockworkChad* »_im on pace to do about 35k this year i think.
i just did both my CV's this year and a coil pack. nothing else though knock on wood. 








you people drive A LOT!








Yea I did my CV's not to long ago and went with raxles. Also did my coil packs and spark plugs when I got the car, CTS soon after, T-stat along with housing and water pipe, and a vacume line coming off the combi valve.


----------



## magman (Jun 22, 2001)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

Hit the big 100K last week.
NO big issues, just small annoying ones.


----------



## rblabolil (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: Highest miles*

I'm at 108K... nothing major... a lot of headlights... replaced the antennae booster (the base of the radio antennae)... but now I have a coolant leak... based on some research, I may just need to replace the valve cover seal and a thermostat o-ring... cross your fingers!










_Modified by rblabolil at 3:50 PM 9-29-2009_


----------



## SkatebarnRyan (Oct 2, 2009)

i'm at 213xxx


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (SkatebarnRyan)*

I have 386,536 miles so far.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

On a 24V? How many miles do you drive a year if a 2002.5 has almost 400K miles on it?


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (apstguy)*

Looks like ~55k a year. How's that badboy holding up!!


----------



## pawa_k2001 (Feb 3, 2003)

*Re: (PhReE)*

32,XXX miles on my 04 VR.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_I have 386,536 miles so far.

pictures!


----------



## jefswat (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Highest miles (rblabolil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rblabolil* »_I'm at 108K... nothing major... a lot of headlights... replaced the antennae booster (the base of the radio antennae)... but now I have a coolant leak... based on some research, I may just need to replace the valve cover seal and a thermostat o-ring... cross your fingers!









_Modified by rblabolil at 3:50 PM 9-29-2009_
I got a fix-it ticket once for having a right head light out. I fixed the next day and stopped by the police station to have it signed off on. I got in and turned on my lights. The guy looked at me and told me to turn the car off. I got out and he told me my left head light had burned out...within 2 days being used once in between to make sure the right one worked. What are the odds of that


----------



## nextpimp718 (Oct 29, 2008)

*Re: Highest miles (jefswat)*

im at 89450, got the car 87,xxx , freaking cracked the oil pan, the dog bone bolt just happened to fall out then forced to drive it to the mechanic, that drive lead the dog bone to break a chuck of the bellhousing due it not being still and playing back and forth. with the clutch engagement and disengagement , now my right cv joint broke and need a new clutch since it started slipping, and oh ive had the car for 3 month almost , motor wise shes still sexxy.


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

Rolled over 200,000kms today, had 78,000kms when I bought it 2 years ago.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

2003 vr with 25000 as of 12/8/09


----------



## '97Trek2.0 (Jun 21, 2001)

*Re: (02jettakid17)*

I only have about 75k on my '04. I don't do a whole lot of driving each year.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_
hit 140k last night ive only driven like 11k this year so far since last december least amount of miles ive driven ever in a year so far.

_Modified by reeze03gli at 2:50 AM 9-17-2009_

143k..gonna be saving miles from my car got a truck right now as well to beat around town.


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

03 with 150,886 no problems yet.


----------



## BrockGTi (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_I have 386,536 miles so far.

Pics or liar
I just rolled over 200,000kms. 2003 GLi, bought 2 years ago with 78,000kms. I have only been left stranded once, due to a coil catching fire.


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (BrockGTi)*









This was 2 months ago - now I have 396,500 miles !!!!
I DO NOT LIE


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

That pic is so tiny it almost provides proof that you do not have that many miles. Closer please.


----------



## GTIinTHErye (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: (apstguy)*

remove the th_ from the address and TA DA


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTIinTHErye* »_remove the th_ from the address and TA DA









damn, doesnt look pshopped nicely done


----------



## shimshimshaboo (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: (GTIinTHErye)*

Holy crap!







Next time I'm in Fremont I'm lookin you up. I gotta see that beast! More Pics!


----------



## bohnfire (Mar 3, 2009)

*Re: (shimshimshaboo)*

127k ....i've put 21,000 on in 10 months


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

just got mine maybe 3 weeks ago 105828
belt is making a funny noise


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkvtaco* »_just got mine maybe 3 weeks ago 105828
belt is making a funny noise

serpentine belt is about to snap


----------



## DJSubZero (May 22, 2006)

OMG 390 000miles on 24V you have the millage that tdi got! Nicely done how the car is ? Still running well ?


----------



## pjung23551 (Jun 18, 2008)

108700. Recently had to do a ton of maintenance work, but car runs no different than day one, minus the a/c that refuses to give me anything short of hot air







((((


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (pjung23551)*

Im coming up on 95,000 on my 2003. Running strong and still modding.


----------



## CDubb1987 (Jun 27, 2008)

500 more till 85,XXX on my girl.. i literally shed a tear when she hit 75.. cuz how i see it.. the cars turns 21 at 75XXX, and there's really nothin to look forward too after u turn 21


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

Put the motor in last year arounf june with 72,000 on the clock here we are in january and the car has been of the road since october and I have about 98,000... Did the chains this past weekend.. Runs like a top..


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Why do those with 12Vs keep posting on the 24V high mileage thread?


----------



## old_skool_jetta (Jul 20, 2007)

*Re: (apstguy)*

I apoligise i had realized that I was in the 24 valve thread after It was posted up, but I do have the 24 valve in the car if that helps for my ignorance...


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (old_skool_jetta)*

holy shiz i thought my car had alot of miles at 50k right now


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

Just bought mine with 67,190 on it. Looking forward to many more! Any one have an idea on the life expectancy of the clutches? The owner before me didn't drive it hard, and I drive it fairly normal as well. By normal I mean no trip to the drag strip and such. Just curious.


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (volvoguy27)*

i just hit 153,000 miles. 
i upgraded the clutch at 142,000 and it still had plenty of meat left


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

133,xxx


----------



## soccer_Steven (Mar 19, 2004)

Just hit 130,000


----------



## toscar (Aug 15, 2009)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*

are those vmaxx coilovers adjustable?


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

its kinda like a squeek everyones saying its the lifters

_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_
serpentine belt is about to snap


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (toscar)*

height adjustable yea, no pearches in the rear... this is with the front sitting higher. 
*MAKE SURE YOU GET SPACERS* otherwise the wheels wont clear the coilovers up front... thats why im running those tiny wheels








now (lower in the front)









_Quote, originally posted by *toscar* »_are those vmaxx coilovers adjustable?
 

_Modified by mkvtaco at 10:50 PM 1-25-2010_









_Modified by mkvtaco at 10:52 PM 1-25-2010_



























































_Modified by mkvtaco at 11:05 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (mkvtaco)*

I have put 0 miles on my car in the past week and a half.


----------



## Millerbear (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

104,4xx miles. Bought it at 98,3xx in June last year. Haven't done much maintenance on it since I bought it, besides fluids and fixing a couple of nasty dings I inherited. Still runs strong! I also just got new tires on it yesterday, Bridgestone Potenza all-seasons, Wyoming weather won't do well with Hankook summer tires down to 2/32" tread depth.


----------



## AustinVaughan (Aug 23, 2008)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_








This was 2 months ago - now I have 396,500 miles !!!!
I DO NOT LIE

damn


----------



## GeeLeye (Aug 2, 2004)

2003 GLI with 150,000 miles this weekend. no problems whatsoever. runs like a champ. knock on wood..


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (GeeLeye)*

I am at 92K now. And DAMN @ almost 400,000 miles!!


----------



## black_jetta_01 (Jan 20, 2009)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_I have put 0 miles on my car in the past week and a half.









I have put 0 miles on my car for 1 year!







speed sensor gear in the trans is shot. lol


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (black_jetta_01)*


_Quote, originally posted by *black_jetta_01* »_
I have put 0 miles on my car for 1 year!







speed sensor gear in the trans is shot. lol


----------



## 2hard2fixagain (Oct 3, 2009)

My 24v is at 35k right noww.


----------



## 24vowner (Apr 11, 2007)

*Re: (2hard2fixagain)*

I just crossed over 100k (sad day







)
The car has been great over these past 100k
car was bought new aug of 02
Non normal maitence done not covered by warranty: 
1 maf (darn k&n filter)
1 water pump
gruven intake manifold bushings
rear hatch lock failed
hopefully the next 100k will go as smoothly


----------



## cgodshall (Oct 7, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

aprox. 175000 on my mk3 gti


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (cgodshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgodshall* »_aprox. 175000 on my mk3 gti

You have a 12V, not a 24V.


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (apstguy)*

I just hit 150,000 miles yesterday morning.
Bought the car @ 60,000 exactly, 1168 days prior. so average of 30,000 miles a year, or 77 miles per day, every day.
To be fair the P/O replaced the engine with a brand new VW longblock because he hydrolocked it just short of 50,000 miles, so the engine only has 100,000 on it, but still.
My only issue aside from the typical ( ECT and MAF, really, thats it) is my intake rod, rattles like a mofo. Replaced the bushings and it still does it.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (VR-Zych)*

how did you hydrolock? cold air intake?

_Quote, originally posted by *VR-Zych* »_I just hit 150,000 miles yesterday morning.
Bought the car @ 60,000 exactly, 1168 days prior. so average of 30,000 miles a year, or 77 miles per day, every day.
To be fair the P/O replaced the engine with a brand new VW longblock because he hydrolocked it just short of 50,000 miles, so the engine only has 100,000 on it, but still.
My only issue aside from the typical ( ECT and MAF, really, thats it) is my intake rod, rattles like a mofo. Replaced the bushings and it still does it.


----------



## blklbl540 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *reeze03gli* »_how did you hydrolock? cold air intake?


Reading > you
He said the *PO* hydrolocked it


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

*Re: higheest milliage? (blklbl540)*

Haha, indeed. From what I could tell the last owner kept it stock, and the incident happened in NJ sometime in August of '05. He lived in Charlotte, leased the car from a northern GA dealer, and travelled the east coast often, as I have every repair bill from him, from Maine down to Florida, he was also a police officer as I found his ID, an old badge and a rather large knife underneath the center console when I removed it.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: higheest milliage? (blklbl540)*

me<time
is money

_Quote, originally posted by *blklbl540* »_
Reading > you
He said the *PO* hydrolocked it


----------



## 4creative (Jan 22, 2010)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

ive hit 107 miles today


----------



## Brett VR6 (Jan 29, 2008)

102000


----------



## cbailey80 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

Just cracked 100K on mine this week. Have had it for 3 and 1/2 years and put 72K miles on it and have loved it the whole time.


----------



## Blk GTIVR6 (Apr 27, 2006)

92k........ Drivers side CV joint, Passenger Wheel-bearing and hub, and now i think the fuel pump is hosed. All happened in the last 4 months, was great prior.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Blk GTIVR6)*

Finally driving the car again. 94,611


----------



## BornReddy (Jan 18, 2006)

*Re: (VR6VDub172)*

151K


----------



## Vwaterhead (Mar 20, 2010)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

110,590 Getting chains and clutch put in this week. So far all else good. Did plugs, coils and maf yesterday. Everything else goes in this week. Daily driver with 70+ miles logged per day at 28mpg.


----------



## silverstoned83 (Feb 16, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (Vwaterhead)*

What made you decide to change the timing chains?


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_396,500 miles !!!!

That's like driving your car around the circumference of the Earth 16 times.
That's straight up impressive. I just hit 50K


----------



## Nick Nasty (Dec 21, 2007)

*Re: (3lfk1ng)*

i left my car with 99k in dec 09. (currently in iraq) i dont think its been driven much since i left it. im going home on leave in the next couple of days so hopefully ill be the one to roll 100k. the only problem ive had so far is axles. bought it jan 2 09 with 78k


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (Nick Nasty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nick Nasty* »_ im going home on leave in the next couple of days so hopefully ill be the one to roll 100k.

Yea that would kind of suck to have someone else driving when it rolls over to 100,000.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

163k..... :/


----------



## thenicholsshow (Apr 24, 2008)

I think I might be in last place in the highest mileage contest








In an 02 GTI


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

125k


----------



## jayr7309 (Sep 13, 2006)

DAME I'm at 200,000 Mile thru the years I had some recalls like
1. ignition catching on fire. never happens. 
2. could put on drive to to brake switch on peg theres a switch there that stop from going into gear. 
3. Now I have CV inner right I'm working on
4. worse my vr6 won't go into reverse until being warmed up 10minute? don't know this yet
OTHER THEN THAT. it ran like a CHAMP.... LOL


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (jayr7309)*

i'm at 99001 today, i just bought the car 3 months ago with 96 on it. i've done 2 oil changes due to sea foam. hahaha. works like a dream. also changed o2 sensors and sparkplugs, and then i found that my throttle body is completely caked with dirt and oil and got super scared. i cleaned it up as much as possible and found that the vacuum line going to the head must suck up oil into the intake somehow. not a lot but its there. not happy about that. 
my motor and tranny mount bushings seem to be gettin loose
other than that, i've had one warm stall. thats it


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (turbonium89)*

I'm at 98,327.


----------



## my dub is slammed (Feb 23, 2010)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

198482


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (jayr7309)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jayr7309* »_
1. ignition catching on fire. never happens. 









Had that happen about month ago. Not cool.


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (24vowner)*

!


----------



## angryhampster (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

72,000. One of the upper timing gears called it quits at 69,000, so the chains and gears were just replaced.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (angryhampster)*

95,028 and the mods keep coming.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: (angryhampster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryhampster* »_72,000. One of the upper timing gears called it quits at 69,000, so the chains and gears were just replaced.

Details please? What gear? What happened? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6

does it start?


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (cgodshall)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cgodshall* »_aprox. 175000 on my mk3 gti

mee tooo!!! on my vento tho-- same #'s tho hahaha

as i say... *"THIS ISNT THE MILE HIGH CLUB, THIS IS THE HIGH MILES CLUB"*


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*

It starts and runs like new.
Now I have 408,000 miles.
I don't think it will ever die!


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_
I don't think it will ever die!

Then take it another 400,000.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (CT VW Fanatic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CT VW Fanatic* »_It starts and runs like new.
Now I have 408,000 miles.
I don't think it will ever die!

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: (dckeener)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dckeener* »_
Pics or it didn't happen!

x2 billion


----------



## whats A dub (Dec 25, 2009)

just recently hit 80,000...gunna get the honda going again so i can let my baby sit an rest for a while.


----------



## junkers87 (Mar 9, 2010)

188,000


----------



## darthaus (Dec 17, 2008)

177k 
running great


----------



## mbritten (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: (darthaus)*

sittin at 75K, waiting for something to fall apart







this thread gives me lots of faith though


----------



## reeze03gli (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_
x2 billion

he had posted pics a while back.


----------



## jettaMK4 (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: (reeze03gli)*

116,xxx


----------



## blklbl540 (Jun 14, 2006)

*Re: (jettaMK4)*

Just rolled over 100,000, but only 4,000 were mine.
My goal is at least 250,000


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

*Re: higheest milliage? (reeze03gli)*

im trying to get my boy to get a picture of this mk4 tdi that he did an oil change for. He called me - talking about how he just did the oil change on a tdi with over 400k miinles on the clock and he said it was about to kick the bucket.
i will get a pic to prove this asap- if i dont, then disregard this- he was probably *BS*ing


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

*Re: higheest milliage? (VEEDUB_FAZEVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VEEDUB_FAZEVR6* »_im trying to get my boy to get a picture of this mk4 tdi that he did an oil change for. He called me - talking about how he just did the oil change on a tdi with over 400k miinles on the clock and he said it was about to kick the bucket.
i will get a pic to prove this asap- if i dont, then disregard this- he was probably *BS*ing

There is a 24v in here with 400k (miles not km) and it still runs great according to him. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g3r8il (Feb 26, 2009)

160 thousand having issues also when is it a good time to have the chain guide tenchnors done


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: (g3r8il)*

When they make noise.


----------



## GeeLeye (Aug 2, 2004)

155k, On the original clutch. Runs like a champ.


----------



## spazburger (May 9, 2010)

Mine's at 104,000,just done the serp belt,cam sensor,two lamda sensors,aircon pipe,front wishbones,droplinks and two tyres but now runs like new...very happy.


----------



## 24Vjrod1.8T (Dec 24, 2009)

2004, 69,3xx. Had it for almost 1 year. 57,xxx when I bought it. Had 1 coil go bad, CTS, and about to get a LOT of new stuff. Hopefully turbo before the end of the year. :beer:


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

Since this "highest mileage" thread has apparently turned into a general mileage check-in, I'll post up.

I turned 33,300 miles this morning, yes 33k!


SOMEBODY BUY MY CAR :thumbup:


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

150k and running strong. bought it used with 88k its a 04' pretty sure original clutch.


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

VR-Zych said:


> I just hit 150,000 miles yesterday morning.


That was 2/11/2010.
As of my soon to be ride home from work, I'll cross over 165,000.
I'm going to take a wild stab that I'll be between 180,000 and 200,000 by the end of the year.
Ran into some small problems since last post, but all self induced so I can't really say all too much, and none was engine related.


----------



## brad44 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Late model 02 GTI VR6 6speed 265k km 166K Miles*

Running great, I'm the only owner. Coilpacks, window holder things done under warranty. Coolant temp sensor, tires(rubber) and general maintenance is all that has been done. Original Brakes, clutch ect.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

I am currently at 97,974. Did my waterpump about 3 weeks ago and just dropped it on a set of nice coils.


----------



## drewski03 (Jul 23, 2010)

120150.....got it a little over a year ago with 95000


----------



## Emron (Mar 27, 2007)

Emron said:


> I bought it at 22,900 Feb. 2007. I'm at 45,500 as of now.-Emron


 
I'm at 75,864 now.


I haven't had any issues yet.

I've never had a check engine light that wasn't directly caused by me.

I've done some preventive maintenance--spark plugs a couple times, coilpacks, fuel filter, air filter, oil changes, transmission fluid changes, and MAF cleaning.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

At 99,331 as of now. Almost to the big 100,000.


----------



## tungub (Apr 7, 2007)

brad44 said:


> Running great, I'm the only owner. Coilpacks, window holder things done under warranty. Coolant temp sensor, tires(rubber) and general maintenance is all that has been done. Original Brakes, clutch ect.


Original brakes? Come on...!

robert


----------



## MkIVr6chaparro (Oct 1, 2010)

*Mk IV 24v vr6 (130,400k)*

130,400 miles (bought it with 43k) I drive alot......

Only part replaced- Serpentine belt and tensioner

Original everything else somehow after being driven harddd for 87,000 + miles


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Hit 100,000 on the way to h2oi. Currently at 100,452.


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Sitting at 151K now. Still running great!


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> It starts and runs like new.
> Now I have 408,000 miles.
> I don't think it will ever die!


 Just curious what you use for oil? Burn any? How often do you change?


----------



## rblabolil (Jun 21, 2004)

*116,000... 2003 Jetta GLI*

I fixed a coolant leak caused by the thermostat housing (plastic holding a gasket had broken off).
Just replace all 6 of my ignition coils and spark plugs after cylinder misfires (cylinder #2).
Replace front brake pads at 70K and rear brakes at 110K
Replace my left control arm and ball joint (ball joint was bad and the control arm bushings were shot... easier to replace the whole control arm than to replace the bushings)
I have a strut mount issue that I need to fix (noise when I change direction (pull out of a parking space for example)
Replaced Normal maintenance otherwise...


----------



## za01vr6 (Apr 1, 2006)

*220000km (137500mi) 2001 Sharan Highline Auto*

it's been a bumpy ride .....

lost 3 coil packs over a short period  quite expensive to replace. keeping an eye on the remaining three.
front lambda sensor went open circuit (heating cct). got a 'generic' replacement with some nifty plastic 'barrels' allowing the wiring to be spliced.
removed CAT
MAS failed causing rough shifts :thumbdown:
replaced GCU (got 'communication error' messages via VAG-COM)
lost reverse, 2nd, 3rd. :banghead: replaced n92 (got 2nd and 3rd back)  , n88 on order to get R back
LCD in instrument cluster went screwey (a few lines went blank) - got a new LCD fitted

car has been standing for close to 2 years with the 'box problem requiring some research (and spare time)

needs a good cleanup too


----------



## turbonium89 (Aug 1, 2008)

i'm at 111,111miles today. 

second owner, bought her when she was at 96,000. engine continues to be strong as ever. no oil burning. but i have had tranny syncro issues, and motor mount/ tranny mount/ and dogbone bushings are going bad. as well as the suspension bushings. i had one individual coil go bad, so i replaced all 6. and i've gone thru 6 sets of tires. hahaha. lots of track days. havent had to change the brakes yet. but they are due. and then i had a breather hose that comes off the valve cover split or rip. so i took it off completely. and i feel like i gained power


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

im now at 102,750 approx. but heres the 100k pic


----------



## nrobaws (Aug 12, 2010)

I've got like 192,xxx and have no bad noises or shakes or anything.
Oil is key!


----------



## mwurman (May 15, 2006)

yes oil IS KEY!! be consistent with it. plus if you dont beat the crap out of it it will last you longer...oh wait..thats hard not to do hahaha :laugh:


----------



## jdub_thc (Jun 19, 2010)

im at 219000km. runs great.


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

Im at 159,000 miles and its still running super strong!


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

hit 178k on my drive to work today. Everything's been great so far! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*km*

I'm at 227000 km, runs well


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm at about 106k


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

~111,000 miles, w/~70,000 miles boosted! (who can beat that second number?)

Still all stock block w/headspacer.


----------



## brianfody (Nov 29, 2008)

*still rollin'*

I have 2002 GTI 24V with 226,500 miles.


----------



## OHWORD07 (Jun 29, 2007)

any timing chains done on your cars? orig 178k hahahah eat that ricers


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

129,000 not really anything to brag about here except that it still runs perfect.


----------



## SciroccoSamCanada (Dec 4, 2010)

*vr6*

ha i beat you all at 300 k


----------



## SciroccoSamCanada (Dec 4, 2010)

*vr6*

ha i beat you all at 300 k
passat 93


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

SciroccoSamCanada said:


> ha i beat you all at 300 k
> passat 93


You have a 12V, not a 24V so no you don't beat them.


----------



## CT VW Fanatic (Apr 23, 2004)

I beat all of you with 422,000 miles


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> I beat all of you with 422,000 miles


Curious about your oil change practices. Brand and how often?


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> I beat all of you with 422,000 miles


 What car is this in?


----------



## OHWORD07 (Jun 29, 2007)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> I beat all of you with 422,000 miles


hahahaha no ****ing way man!!!! on a 24v?


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

OHWORD07 said:


> hahahaha no ****ing way man!!!! on a 24v?


He posted a pic in this thread when he was around 360,000 I think was the number. So he's not lying.

Why do you think that sounds unreasonable? Proper maintenance will take most engines that far and farther.


----------



## OHWORD07 (Jun 29, 2007)

i was doubting him.... i just think thats great....


----------



## VR6 MadMan (Feb 14, 2010)

84000 today. :heart:


----------



## OHWORD07 (Jun 29, 2007)

128k and runs mint


----------



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

supavr6lover said:


> you guys make me feel so much better..100k+ VR6 GLI club


114XXX GLI 24V yeeee haaaaaa!!!!


----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

reeze03gli said:


> i just hit 98k today...been 9 months ive driven 22k


stop going on soo many Blunt Routes :laugh::facepalm:


----------



## g3r8il (Feb 26, 2009)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> 293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6


OE engine and trans???


----------



## g3r8il (Feb 26, 2009)

reeze03gli said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *VR6VDub172* »_What is everyone average miles per year. Mine is 12,115.8
> 
> sheet, ive almost had the car 3 years and put 70k on it..so it wwas about 30k on average.


i hear you bought the car may of 2008 with 102...k and now i am at 174,586k


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> I beat all of you with 422,000 miles


There has been a dude in this thread with ridiculous amounts of miles, and if this is the same guy then this is real. I think he posted a pic of his cluster at 400k miles or something.

I have 112,000K on my car now, with ~70-75K under boost. Stock longblock + HG spacer & cams. Daily driven, and last time I calculated ~17K a year.


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> This was 2 months ago - now I have 396,500 miles !!!!
> I DO NOT LIE


It was 390,000 miles. Here is the post. He is legit. That post was from 12/15/2009.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

82,000 and i am surprised at some of these numbers hopefully i'll get there one day


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

VR6lover27 said:


> 82,000 and i am surprised at some of these numbers hopefully i'll get there one day


HA, at 20k a year It'll take me far to long to see those numbers with this car.


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

yeah true that but still if the car keeps running the way it does i'm sure it will get there


----------



## jdub_thc (Jun 19, 2010)

223,xxx 24v gli 
keep goin!


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

171k and just blew a rod/head this morning


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

supavr6lover said:


> 171k and just blew a rod/head this morning


:facepalm:


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Currently has 105,183 on it. Its leaking coolant from the left tank of the radiator as of about a month ago..


----------



## 6er_gti (Mar 13, 2011)

85146k miles :beer:


----------



## VWJet02 (Jul 15, 2010)

*GF's 03 VW VR6 GLI*

127,500 :d


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

175,xxx still on the origanal clutch... how bout that!! 

runs great!!


----------



## Zach610 (May 24, 2011)

131,xxx got her at 97,xxx about two years ago. 2003


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

107,700 as of right now.


----------



## FordTempoFan (Mar 16, 2011)

1989 Tempo: 114,xxx (all original)
1990 Tempo: 167,xxx (all original)
1990 F-150: 137,xxx (new motor @ 127k)
1999 F-150: 240,xxx (all original)

'93 Blazer: dead @ 160k, multiple transmission rebuilds.
'94 Chevy Cheyenne K2500: dead @ 130k, 1 trans rebuild and 3 clutch replacements


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

:what:


----------



## theguy831 (Feb 28, 2011)

FordTempoFan said:


> 1989 Tempo: 114,xxx (all original)
> 1990 Tempo: 167,xxx (all original)
> 1990 F-150: 137,xxx (new motor @ 127k)
> 1999 F-150: 240,xxx (all original)
> ...


didn't know they made 24v's in 89..or 90...or...in f-150? :screwy:


----------



## reflex vr6 (Jan 27, 2011)

92,211 on the vr 
and i have 252,913 on my 95 delivery dakota


----------



## PhReE (Sep 16, 2004)

Just hit 116k


----------



## Abstract_99 (Jun 24, 2002)

WELLLLL i had 172k until this past weekend when i swapped in a crate motor with some goodies... i replaced EVERYTHING... all accessories and all..brand new... i currently have 310 miles on it...

only thing i replaced in the prior motor was a coil packs and plus... it was great to me...


----------



## darthaus (Dec 17, 2008)

Now have ~195k. Original timing chains + clutch replaced only about 8k ago.
Chains only had a faint noise but thought it was time :thumbup:


----------



## TANGO DOWN (Sep 23, 2010)

114,xxx on my 03 GLI 24v, cluch @ 86K and coil packs, other than that spot on car. Drives just as good as the day I bought it in 05 with 18K on it.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

darthaus said:


> Now have ~195k. Original timing chains + clutch replaced only about 8k ago.
> Chains only had a faint noise but thought it was time :thumbup:


Good to know someone else has a clutch as long as I do.. 

Just hit 180k today... Origanal clutch still feels amazing! Need to change the gear oil though!!


----------



## o_almonte02 (Jul 3, 2009)

*Mileageee*

167,xxx 2nd clutch, new tensioner, ABD Racing CAI, AWE Tuning Exhaust, GIAC chip, all 3 VF Engineering mounts, FK Street line coilovers. Still no major engine problems except for individual coilpacks.


----------



## gibbonsm05 (May 7, 2011)

I currently have 157k on original clutch and chains. Still working great, and no chain noise


----------



## 91gli_pgh (May 22, 2011)

81k on a 91 gli. 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## 93audi90 (Jan 8, 2005)

just bought a 24v GLI 75,000 miles would like to reach 390,000 with it!


----------



## IMajorChaosI (Apr 21, 2011)

58k good to know I can go 6x that!


----------



## rudismaximusvr6 (Jan 18, 2010)

*195,000 original miles...*

Everything is stock on the engine, burns no oil, barely any timing chain noise... only thing is needs is a clutch and flywheel.... By the way does any one have a cheap dual mass flywheel i can buy for cheap?? or single mass? for an 02m 6 spd transmission??


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

just last week. Then I dropped my 1-2 shift fork. Engine still going like a champ though!


----------



## spoolin2o (Sep 21, 2004)

I just picked up my 03 GLi in December of 2010 with 39,xxx miles on it, today it currently has 60,8xx miles on it! Thing was still just a baby when i picked it up and now i am making up for lost time on her! But due to a move closer to work that has slowed down again! haha


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

Just hit 120k. Only thing motor wise thats gone out was the alternator and coilpacks.


----------



## jdub_thc (Jun 19, 2010)

228xxxkm!!


----------



## c0mical (Jul 26, 2011)

90k two weeks ago. just replaced the cabin air and fuel filters. On my 2nd tranny (first went out on warranty thank god) and replaced 2 coil packs so far. My a/c compressor went out at 85k, replaced that. Last week my motor mount bolts snapped on the passenger side and stripped the threads on the motor mount bracket. had to replace all that. Other than that she runs like a beauty. I must say, the suspension is rock solid on these VRs.


----------



## CptPlanetVR6 (Jun 12, 2010)

Just hit 141k on 2nd clutch, and that's it. LOVE THIS CAR


----------



## vwguymi (Jun 22, 2011)

143*** 03 gli vr6 24v 6 speed: slave cylinder just went but clutch is still going strong. But changing them both out this week.

Jerry


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

110,200 as of about two days ago.


----------



## kevhayward (Mar 13, 2007)

I was told about a fleet of R32s that did jewel runs across europe and each car covered 300K miles before needing any work, and even then it was just clutches, dampers, bushes.... the usual wear & tear stuff.


----------



## GLIxSTEVE (Apr 11, 2010)

just hit 90,000 yesterday...love her


----------



## VR6itch (Mar 19, 2004)

180,000 on my 02 GLI. So far; tensioner, alternator, master clutch. I'm about done with this car…ic:


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)

128k still runs perfect


----------



## toquikforsilver (Sep 14, 2008)

161k , recent fuel pump, axle and serp belt replaced 04 24v jetta


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

just over 180k cel for cam position sensor....so chains are due. Just replaced the MAF, waterpump, belt, tensioner. Still original clutch with no problems....2nd gear grind though


----------



## eddiemiller (Jan 3, 2002)

*mileage*

I'm at 238000 km
running strong, grinding 3rd


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Now at 112,031 after the weekend trip to Ocean City, MD.


----------



## V6ToMToM (Aug 27, 2009)

130,XXX and still running strong! Looking to throw on a new cat back soon and enjoy the time that I have left with her!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

V6ToMToM said:


> 130,XXX and still running strong! Looking to throw on a new cat back soon and enjoy the time that I have left with her!


 keep the maintenance up and it will be a long time..... 

I am now @ 189k still on Original clutch!! 
man whoever said 2.0l were the most reliable!! lol


----------



## V6ToMToM (Aug 27, 2009)

jaso028 said:


> keep the maintenance up and it will be a long time.....
> 
> I am now @ 189k still on Original clutch!!
> man whoever said 2.0l were the most reliable!! lol


 :thumbup: I agree .. I'm hoping she'll last till 300k .. A man can dream! Still running smoothly on org. clutch (knock on genuine wood!), had to replace the tensioner and two coilpacks recently but nothing a quick fix didn't solve.


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

i hit 192k today. im still in love with it. ill be a 24v fan for the rest of my life. haha


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

how many of you 120K+ guys haven't changed your timing chains? I'm trying to decide on dropping $1,000+ on the job or not.


----------



## V6ToMToM (Aug 27, 2009)

Im at 133k and I still havnt


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

Riggy said:


> how many of you 120K+ guys haven't changed your timing chains? I'm trying to decide on dropping $1,000+ on the job or not.


 mine just started making noise last month so ill be doing mine next weekend i think. ill just buy the it for under 300$ and do it my self so its not as big of a deal. lol


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Riggy said:


> how many of you 120K+ guys haven't changed your timing chains? I'm trying to decide on dropping $1,000+ on the job or not.


189k and still have the origanal chains and no noises or issues... 

Technically you do not have to service the chains on a 24v like on the 12v... They say they are "lifetime"... not saying they will always last the lifetime.... 

but if you run a good quality oil and keep up with the intervals you shouldnt really run into no issues with the chains... so you really dont have to just do it until there is an issue with them...


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

113,146 after a trip from NC to VA and back this past weekend.


----------



## naijababy (Nov 14, 2006)

@ 158K still on original brake pads!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

naijababy said:


> @ 158K still on original brake pads!


VW Brakes are pretty amazing.. although they toss a lot of brake dust around.. they do last forever...


----------



## Loud (May 8, 2010)

@104k & going up every day 

Been mine for 30k miles almost and been up and down the east coast 3 times.

2 coilpacks and a leaky scraped oil pan is all it's taken so far aside from the normal maintenance.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

115,498


----------



## CptPlanetVR6 (Jun 12, 2010)

149k even


----------



## turbochiesel (Aug 26, 2011)

137k. Maintenance record: 1 alternator, 4 headlight bulbs, 3 brake light bulbs, cts, reverse gear (tranny r&r), thermostat housing, 2 coil packs ,front brake pads (rears are due), 2 batteries. Regular oil changes. Bought the car with 47k and still haven't gone through a set of brakes. Used car dealer replaced the first set. First clutch and head gasket too.


----------



## 2003 VW GTI VR6 (Jan 10, 2011)

Just turned 110,000 on December 28, 2011. 2nd owner. Car was a dealer demo for the first three years of its life and only had 4,500 miles on it in May of 2006. Still in beautiful shape. I hope this car lasts me another 10 years or more.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

170k


----------



## bmp1925 (Jun 17, 2009)

107xxx just waking that 24v up lol


----------



## jjjhains (Dec 14, 2005)

Just hit 200K two nights ago. I bought the car in September of 2010 with 113K. I still drive it over 200 miles every day and it still runs perfectly without any nioses or knocks. I replaced the clutch at 165K but only because the master and slave cylinders went bad and I figured since it was apart I would go ahead and replace the clutch at the same time. In the time I have owned it I have had to replace the water pump , fuel pump and 2 ignition coils. been a great cars and has been worry free for the last35K miles since doing the clutch! I still average 27 MPG with a mix of city and highway driving and have seen as much as 32 MPG with just straight highway driving. It has been a great car. Loving it still!!










Edit: I saw someone ask about the timing chain... I am still running the original and there is still no noise.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

At 117,4xx one of my oil cooler hoses blew yesterday. Did both hoses, all seals associated with the oil cooler and oil filter housing, as well as a oil change because the oil had to be drained.


----------



## Tansini86 (Jan 18, 2012)

187,000 on my 24v GLI, original clutch and chains, everyone that sees my car inside and outside says it looks like it has 40k. Plan on keeping it this way and hoping to see 300k on the orignal chains.....


----------



## red72914 (Jan 8, 2001)

I hit 302,000 km last night. I've owned the car since new (Feb '04) - running intake, cams, headers, hi-flo cat, exhaust, etc, etc, etc ... I hope she keeps going and going.


----------



## Edgecomb56 (Jan 3, 2012)

just hit 137,777 the other day


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Its still a baby!! ^^^^


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

jaso028 said:


> Its still a baby!! ^^^^


 baby huh. i jsut hit 80


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

vrisk said:


> baby huh. i jsut hit 80


 Geesh.. an even bigger baby!! :laugh::laugh:


----------



## jjjhains (Dec 14, 2005)

vrisk said:


> baby huh. i jsut hit 80





jaso028 said:


> Geesh.. an even bigger baby!! :laugh::laugh:


80K?? Not even broke in yet!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

197,078 just put a new alternator in today.... Boooooo


----------



## nuskool (Jun 19, 2007)

149,ish tight now and getting tired of repairs
Now my brake booster is bad,
Need a door switch. Red lights for the climate control burnt out. Just did crack pipe a few weeks ago. New water pump last Sept. My right Raxle is making noise after less than a year. Starting to get a little rust around the right rear fenderwell. (of course I do live in the rust belt.)

But I must say, it runs perfect!


----------



## *famous (May 1, 2011)

CT VW Fanatic said:


> 293,300 miles -- 02 gti vr6


Stoked to see it has made it that far mines got 95xxx


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

*02.5 gli 99k.* bought it off craigslist a year ago w/ 82k and basically had to become a mechanic to save money on repairs.

work done: rear axle bushings, control arm bushings, clutch master cylinder, master control switch, gas cap opener switch, one ignition coil, catalytic converter, downstream o2 sensor, serp. belt, koni shocks/struts, ball joints & tie rods, outer cv joint boots, parking brake & parking brake cable, 

work needed: water pump, engine/trans/dogbone bushings, heated seats, steering rack... wtf


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

im going to hit 200k this week. wish me luck!


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

This old girl here just hit 200k today... 

Still on the original clutch, Original chains.. Along with a ton of other things... 
Cant complain! Love this car... 

Plans are, 
Home Built SRI (plans in the making) 
maybe Wheels, but I never cared about wheels
Cams


----------



## DonVito (May 9, 2011)

Wow lots of mileage of your cars :what: mines only has 69xxxkms (43xxx miles)


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

god dam! drive your freakin car... lol 

I commute 100miles a day... so mine adds up fast!


----------



## DonVito (May 9, 2011)

jaso028 said:


> god dam! drive your freakin car... lol
> 
> I commute 100miles a day... so mine adds up fast!


I still got the original Michelin tires on it :laugh:


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

DonVito said:


> I still got the original Michelin tires on it :laugh:


GTFO 

how is that even possible? lol they havent dry rotted by now?


----------



## Coastie725 (Jun 3, 2008)

231k


----------



## DonVito (May 9, 2011)

jaso028 said:


> GTFO
> 
> how is that even possible? lol they havent dry rotted by now?


:laugh::laugh: nope not at all. Only issue that i have ever had is this current CEL issue that i can't fix.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

174k


----------



## Danger Dave (May 22, 2012)

334k! Still going


----------



## JayEuro910 (Nov 24, 2008)

150704 miles!


----------



## max west-york (Jun 24, 2012)

182k 1994 rado VR


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

max west-york said:


> 182k 1994 rado VR


 12V and that's not that much for a '94. 

Mine's still young at 102,000 miles on my '03 GLI. I guess since my VW broke the 100,000 mile mark I have earned the right to post here.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

209K!! racing my friend in his 04.5 GLI (1.8t) to 250k.. I am ahead by 8k... he has 201k... 
but has been out of work for the last month... so this is helping me stretch my lead!


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

Danger Dave said:


> 334k! Still going


jeez, any major issues?


----------



## Irish-Dane (Jul 7, 2012)

215130 as of this afternoon.

I thought this would be the best thread to start my time here on the forum.


----------



## JetRabbit (May 5, 2011)

*I think I'm winning...*

As of this moment 389316.2km
Half way of my 7 hr trip at the moment. Still runs like new! 
Sexy rumble the whole way


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Currently at 125,904


----------



## legbuh (Feb 8, 2012)

195000 and running like new.


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

what kind of scheduled maintenance would make this engine last to 1,000,000?


----------



## kirb09 (Jun 13, 2012)

Just passed 100k -03 MKIV VR . Fingers crossed for 200k


----------



## brad44 (Dec 1, 2009)

*322k km*

2002 GTI VR6. 

Going to shop tomorrow for ABS, Traction Control light on and off. 

Other than that runs great.


----------



## GLI.Jason (Jan 7, 2012)

7,367 Original Miles 2003 GLI saving it for my son


----------



## brentwood (Jul 25, 2012)

140,3xx and runs like new and shifts better than new! :laugh:
2003 vr6


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

hit 213k today


----------



## MadMaxMan (Jul 13, 2010)

GLI.Jason said:


> 7,367 Original Miles 2003 GLI saving it for my son


thats awesome. i wish i could buy a brand new 24v gli all over again. it wouldnt leave the garage lol


----------



## Dauz (Mar 5, 2012)

JayEuro910 said:


> 150704 miles!


150672


----------



## MKIVRider (Feb 20, 2008)

165,xxx!


----------



## Z WildMan (Nov 3, 2010)

I'll be at 125k here in the next day or so...
and a day ago i had the car act up really bad and not run... so i jiggled some wires and she fired right up...
let the electrical gremlins begin... :banghead:


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

178k


----------



## varrghsix (Jun 20, 2012)

82k! previous owner had a 5 to 10 mile daily commute.


----------



## VR6 GLX Man (May 20, 2008)

jjjhains said:


> Just hit 200K two nights ago. I bought the car in September of 2010 with 113K. I still drive it over 200 miles every day and it still runs perfectly without any nioses or knocks. I replaced the clutch at 165K but only because the master and slave cylinders went bad and I figured since it was apart I would go ahead and replace the clutch at the same time. In the time I have owned it I have had to replace the water pump , fuel pump and 2 ignition coils. been a great cars and has been worry free for the last35K miles since doing the clutch! I still average 27 MPG with a mix of city and highway driving and have seen as much as 32 MPG with just straight highway driving. It has been a great car. Loving it still!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm seriously considering getting into a low mile GLI Vr6, is most people's experiences from these 24v jetta's pretty good. I came from 2000 vr6, and had it for 5 years, the only issue I had was a clutch bearing I think came apart while driving, other than my clutch issue, no problems from 76k when I got it to 149k when I got out of it.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

There good they will last forever


----------



## wagen6 (Jun 5, 2008)

wagen6 said:


> im at 97,000 bought it salvage about 7months ago with 86,000, nothing replaced except for the alternator because it was damaged, runs like a stallion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Update! I'm now @ 175,000 

Used to drive 50+ miles a day, now I barely get 75 a week. so the journey to 200,000 has been extended.


----------



## brad44 (Dec 1, 2009)

*Still going strong!*



brad44 said:


> Running great, I'm the only owner. Coilpacks, window holder things done under warranty. Coolant temp sensor, tires(rubber) and general maintenance is all that has been done. Original Brakes, clutch ect.


 
I'm now at 333333KM! 

Didn't take a picture, actually missed the photo op, I reset the trip just like last time and missed it!! 

Anyways nothing much has happened to the car since 222222km, rear wheel sensor, hit a pot hole and messed up a control arm, other than that running like a top.


----------



## VAGtasticvoyage (Aug 17, 2012)

*My girls a cougar*

169,xxx  and she runs fine


----------



## VAGtasticvoyage (Aug 17, 2012)

*mpg*

You average mpg's that good?????? on a 24v vr6? wtf am i doing wrong lol even with a light foot i can only maintain over 20 or so mpgs. i mean ive seen it at 35, 40 something, etc but only for a second or so.


----------



## Riggy (Mar 4, 2011)

VAGtasticvoyage said:


> You average mpg's that good?????? on a 24v vr6? wtf am i doing wrong lol even with a light foot i can only maintain over 20 or so mpgs. i mean ive seen it at 35, 40 something, etc but only for a second or so.


I just got 30 on a ~400 mile trip


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

When i had my 24v i could only get 320-350 per tank. Thats why its gone. mk3 now:thumbup:


----------



## pnmsh5 (Feb 18, 2008)

my 24v vr6 is a mess, but my brothers 24v vr6 is a beast.. his 2003 2.8 24v vr6 just hit 250,000 miles yesterday.... all he did to it for last 10yrs is he changed the clutch, serpentine belt, oil change, spark plug change, coil change, maf change... few other little OEM replacements due to over time wear and tear. and he never had any other problems


----------



## Peterbuilt (Jul 18, 2012)

I'm about to hit 175000 km on my 03 GLI.. 

Only thing I had to do engine wise is; coils, lots of oil changes, coolant flush, i'm changing the plugs soon.. 

Love this engine, and the way it sounds through a good exhaust!


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

Have you ever changed your brake fluid? I also have an '03, 130k, and at about 110k, my clutch went because my brake fluid corroded something which allowed fluid to get on the clutch, ruining it. If you haven't change your brake fluid before it kills your clutch. :thumbup:


----------



## Peterbuilt (Jul 18, 2012)

Funny story about that.. I bought the car with "no brakes".. All the fluid leaked out since both inner brake pads wore out and slide into the backing plate letting both caliper pistons pop out and create a leak..

Long story short, yeah I flushed it. Clutch seems ok.. 

So far, I've changed 3 out of 6 ignition coils.. And just put in new NGK "double platinum zinc copper alien sulphide type coated electrode" plugs today.. Seems to run a bit better..


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

My clutch was perfectly fine too. Then one day I pulled up to a stoplight. When it turned green, I lifted my foot off the clutch, but the clutch stayed on the floor. Stupid brake fluid.

I'm surprised to hear that the previous owner wrecked the brakes. Aren't our cars supposed to have brake wear indicators to prevent that? And beyond that... how did the brakes wear down so fast? At 130k, I'm still on my factory brake pads and rotors, and none of them are close to needing replacement yet.


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

Cars currently at 128,000 miles


----------



## VR Life (Sep 13, 2012)

*highest mileage*

91k


----------



## mk4rida (Feb 22, 2010)

mine is currently at 182,918miles


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

03gleye said:


> 178k


 Finally over 180k


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

VR-Zych said:


> just last week. Then I dropped my 1-2 shift fork. Engine still going like a champ though!


 About to cross 230,000 now, still on the same transmission and had just replaced the broken fork. 
I currently have a low mileage O2M that is getting built about to go in with my south bend stage 2+ clutch and LWFW, and a timing chain kit. along with some minor maintenance items I've stalled on for this big project. 

Hopefully I'll have boost before a quarter mil...


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

^^hell yeah!


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

128,864


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

181k not gonna be mine soon though  gonna miss that car


----------



## Stheodore10 (Sep 15, 2012)

157k running well


----------



## Thrumblebelly (Nov 5, 2012)

I think its funny when people say 75k miles like thats a lot :sly:

Just hit 135k and shes running just as well as the day I bought her.... a month ago :laugh:


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

195K and blowing through original stock parts like crazy. just in the last month i have replaced the original clutch, all 6 coil packs, passenger side half shaft, rear shock absorbers, crankshaft sensor, all of the ORIGINAL suspension bushings (replaced with polyurethane), and 1 camshaft sensor. just a bunch of crap going on all at once. hopefully gonna get back to driving the way it was meant to very soon.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

02GTIVR624V said:


> 195K and blowing through original stock parts like crazy. just in the last month i have replaced the original clutch, all 6 coil packs, passenger side half shaft, rear shock absorbers, crankshaft sensor, all of the ORIGINAL suspension bushings (replaced with polyurethane), and 1 camshaft sensor. just a bunch of crap going on all at once. hopefully gonna get back to driving the way it was meant to very soon.


I didn't fix all the same things... But when I hit 200k I spent close to 2k on parts... Majority of that was the original clutch going.. But it was one thing after another for a straight month..


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

jaso028 said:


> I didn't fix all the same things... But when I hit 200k I spent close to 2k on parts... Majority of that was the original clutch going.. But it was one thing after another for a straight month..


I was there for a while myself. Higher mileage definitely needs a bit more attention at times. I literally just got done swapping in a built O2M and doing chains, which luckily werent all too too bad, but definitley showed some slop.

Best part was pulling the valve cover and seeing how doing regular intervals for oil changes helps so much.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

VR-Zych said:


> I was there for a while myself. Higher mileage definitely needs a bit more attention at times. I literally just got done swapping in a built O2M and doing chains, which luckily werent all too too bad, but definitley showed some slop.
> 
> Best part was pulling the valve cover and seeing how doing regular intervals for oil changes helps so much.


Yeah love seeing how clean the valves are... Have to do another valve cover gasket and thermostat housing g on mine... Luckily ECS came through and it's all warrantied still... Well the thermostat housing is.. 2nd VC gasket getting done... Tube seals seemed to have failed in just a tad over a year.. Missed the 12month warranty for that by 10 days!! I was angry!! 

Other then that I have no complaints about my 24v


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

jaso028 said:


> I didn't fix all the same things... But when I hit 200k I spent close to 2k on parts... Majority of that was the original clutch going.. But it was one thing after another for a straight month..


well hopefully its gonna be over soon, replacing both halfshafts this week to fix the massively disturbing front end vibration and the bank 1 camshaft sensor to hopefully clear out the P0016 CEL code :/ all in all its cost me roughly $1000 in the last month or so :banghead:


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

02GTIVR624V said:


> well hopefully its gonna be over soon, replacing both halfshafts this week to fix the massively disturbing front end vibration and the bank 1 camshaft sensor to hopefully clear out the P0016 CEL code :/ all in all its cost me roughly $1000 in the last month or so :banghead:


Tomorrow brings on a whole fun list of things to do... Thanks to some ****ty ECS and OEM parts... All covered under warranty though so it couldn't be any better!!
Valve cover gasket again
Gruven crack pipe seals
Thermostat housing and cover 
Pulling my ac out 
Drivers side motor mount 
Motor mount bracket 

Just getting rid of some small leaks


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

jaso028 said:


> Tomorrow brings on a whole fun list of things to do... Thanks to some ****ty ECS and OEM parts... All covered under warranty though so it couldn't be any better!!
> Valve cover gasket again
> Gruven crack pipe seals
> Thermostat housing and cover
> ...


what were we thinking getting high mileage cars. oh well, just more of an opportunity to tickle her insides


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

02GTIVR624V said:


> what were we thinking getting high mileage cars. oh well, just more of an opportunity to tickle her insides


Bought mine from and 1 owner.. Otherwise it would have never happened! lol

Works all done, all the leaks are gone and she runs good w some new spark!
Still could not believe how good the head looked... 

Love my Luna!!


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

jaso028 said:


> bought mine from and 1 owner.. Otherwise it would have never happened! Lol
> 
> works all done, all the leaks are gone and she runs good w some new spark!
> Still could not believe how good the head looked...
> ...


yayyy


----------



## headsup7up (Nov 26, 2008)

i sold mine with 220711 last friday, still ran perfect without leaks or burning anything.


----------



## 03gleye (May 8, 2010)

headsup7up said:


> i sold mine with 220711 last friday, still ran perfect without leaks or burning anything.


 Sold mine as well 181k


----------



## VWAddie (Apr 2, 2013)

265k still runnin strong


----------



## jmart1079 (Feb 23, 2008)

140k here. I've had it since 22k and plan to run her as long as she'll take me. Did regular oil changes and brought it in for service regularly too. Since the 100k service though I've been wanting to do more myself. Got a CV boot to change next. 

Wondering what would be a good idea to do next and down the road to be as sure as i can about taking care of her. Specific belts/pumps, that kind of stuff.


----------



## Granite_State (May 20, 2013)

166,XXX. Just gave her an oil change. Once my paycheck hits bringing it to the dealer for a look through, will do what work I can myself.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

210,000

About to do a pretty major refresh is anyone is interested-

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6076272-2003-GTi-24v-VR6-210-000-mile-refresh.


----------



## QuietStorm (May 24, 2005)

just bought at 03 24v GTI with 52,000 

did spark plugs, coils, oil, brake fluid, tranny fluid.

cant wait to drive this car for the next 10 years:thumbup:


----------



## Laxbro (Feb 21, 2013)

Just bought a 2003 GLI VR6 off a 67 year old man, 46,684 original kilometres. never winter driven. i live just outside of Toronto


----------



## brad44 (Dec 1, 2009)

*360k now still running well, sorta*



brad44 said:


> I'm now at 333333KM!
> 
> Didn't take a picture, actually missed the photo op, I reset the trip just like last time and missed it!!
> 
> Anyways nothing much has happened to the car since 222222km, rear wheel sensor, hit a pot hole and messed up a control arm, other than that running like a top.


Still running well but got a STOP check coolant message today. Coolant or temperature sensor?


----------



## twin2626 (May 11, 2006)

03 GLI has 311kms on it. Still runs like a top. Doesn't burn oil either.


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

brad44 said:


> Still running well but got a STOP check coolant message today. Coolant or temperature sensor?


Temps cooling down on you? G12 coolant used by VW shrinks a lot in cool/cold weather and will cause the light to shine. Could just need to add a dab for cold months ahead.

----
x2 on not using any oil... almost at 140k. Apparently the newest 2.0T for 2013.5 that I was planning on upgrading to burns oil straight off the lot :facepalm: so it's a downgrade from day 1 if I choose to "up"grade


----------



## DriftE30 (Oct 21, 2013)

*High KM Canadian Car*

I his 430 000KM the other day. She still runs like a champ and sees redline daily!
Original motor with no intermal repairs. 

Shes still kicking! at 500 000km ill rebuild her as a thank you for good years of service! 

-Andrew


----------



## P3ach3s (Nov 4, 2012)

DriftE30 said:


> I his 430 000KM the other day. She still runs like a champ and sees redline daily!
> 
> -Andrew


Aghhhhhhh!!!!!

183k and shes seen the redline about ONCE.


----------



## DriftE30 (Oct 21, 2013)

P3ach3s said:


> Aghhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> 183k and shes seen the redline about ONCE.


She likes it.. if i drive her like a grandmother for a few days she start to idle rough. 
Rip her once, and shes golden again. I bought the car 2 years ago for $1000 of some Newfie. 

Been mint ever since. 

-Andrew


----------



## DriftE30 (Oct 21, 2013)

P3ach3s said:


> Aghhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> 183k and shes seen the redline about ONCE.


She likes it.. if i drive her like a grandmother for a few days she start to idle rough. 
Rip her once, and shes golden again. I bought the car 2 years ago for $1000 of some Newfie. 

Been mint ever since. I attached a pic of when i got it, and now.


















-Andrew


----------



## GaugeDoisher (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm at 202k only problem I'm running into now is an oil pressure light:facepalm:


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

I hit 173k the other day. Besides stupid suspension problems from being low, this car has been a champ. Still on the original waterpump, clutch, never had a cel!


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Currently at 215k

Stock other than an ECU flash and replacement shocks/springs.

Still rips to 7400 rpm and chirps 2nd.


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

At 180k just did Valve cover gasket and spark plugs (the gaskets in the sparks plugs failed causing oil to foul cylinder 5 (soon to be cylinder 4 as well). Looked at the top of the chains while it was open and they look fantastic.


----------



## TheBosna (Aug 2, 2012)

151K miles , bought it about 5-6 months ago, have put almost 3k miles on it. (Bought it with a bad transmission, swapped a good one in and here I am)

So far, I need to change my Valve cover gasket, catalytic, and the rear control arm bushings. God I hate cold weather.......

SPRING WHERE THE HECK ARE YOU


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Revive!

I just recently purchased a 2002.5 GLI 136K on it now, reading through this there are some high mileage, but I want to know does anyone have like 400-500,000 on these things yet? Obviously some work would need to be done.


----------



## katermachine (May 18, 2013)

224xxx daily driver i deliver pizzas in it


----------



## 02JttaGLI (Nov 23, 2010)

katermachine said:


> 224xxx daily driver i deliver pizzas in it


122k "daily" and i deliver pizzas in it too lol. kind of sucks because i'm always working on it, and i'll have to borrow my parents' '97 camry...which happens to be so much more reliable.


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

Just rolled 190k. Needs valve cover and some odds and ends but still the most reliable car I've ever had.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys, I may request an update from you 2 pizza drivers haha, I used to deliver in my 02 GTI back in the day and I know how those miles can rack up!:beer:


----------



## JAGrieco (May 15, 2013)

LOL I also used to deliver pizzas in mine up to 150k but i wised up and got an 8V for the racking up the miles


----------



## Itsamoto (May 1, 2014)

241k miles on an 02 Eurovan. Hoping to get to 250k before starting an overhaul.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

226k and climbing.. Climbing slow now since I am not commuting 100miles day anymore.. Only 2 miles a day now lol 


Sent from my iPhizzle


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

Currently at 227k+


----------



## TargaTop (May 28, 2009)

Just ticked over 148K, bought the car with 139k 5 months ago I commute 80 miles a day, she was well looked after by the previous owner and aside for the crack pipe blowing on me and a worn water pump she runs like a top 

Neighbor bought one the same model year as mine with about 100k and has had nothing but problems, and the engine sounds like its about to let go.

I guess it all comes down to (as a second hand owner) the previous owners maintanence, or if you bought it new, Your maintenance.


----------



## 3 vDuds (Oct 7, 2004)

over 182,000 miles. Original head gasket, did a valve cover gasket, plugs. Car runs like a champ sees redline at least daily.


----------



## illinus (Jul 13, 2007)

Just at 180K, bought it with 38K in 2007.

Granny drive most the time, but still give it a whippin everyonce and a while, how can you not?? Lol.

Have done more maintenance repairs this year than any other in it's life, so it's lovin the attention.

Just installed Raxles... OMG they're not just car parts, they're maaaagic.  :beer:


----------



## P3ach3s (Nov 4, 2012)

Just decided to replace the original timing chains and guides at 197k.... LiquiMoly ever 4k.


----------



## Charles Devine (Aug 22, 2007)

Mine is a youngin at 138k currently and seeing all this makes me feel good, she is still strong and almost all stock when I got her.

-Charles


----------



## vwboy09 (Nov 29, 2009)

*82k*

I am proud second owner, bought her last year with 64k now Im at 82k. So far had to replace coils and SAI relay. Also have a 2.5 cat back from 42DD with magnaflow, music to my ears!!


----------



## 2k_vr6_glx (Jan 9, 2014)

254,100. Original clutch and still daily driving. I bought it in 07 with 140,000


----------



## VR-Zych (Apr 30, 2005)

As another update, just hitting 248k, with doing about 3k in 10 days this past May, like a champ


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

238k and still feels great!


----------



## BlauDream (Apr 20, 2016)

196,000 replacing VCG, spark plugs, water pump(hasn't failed just a precaution), original timing chain(not touching that yet), all of the seals in the coolant system, water pipe, thermo housing, gaskets, etc. All of the repairs made to this car have been regular stuff that wore out over a time period of 13 years. It's been to Montana, Louisiana, Virginia Beach, all the states in between, and back to Pennsylvania where it seems I always end up. Great freakin car, best money I ever spent. ORIGINAL OWNER. hopefully after posting this the stupid thing doesn't explode.


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

Currently sitting at 236k waiting to do the timing chains :banghead:


----------



## Gumpster45 (Jun 15, 2016)

Just bought with 130K. Quite the replacement for a 2.0 :laugh:


----------



## dckeener (Jan 10, 2005)

Just hit 211k, original chains...

She is getting a little sloppy but still reliable.


----------



## SpadedGTIvr6 (Jul 2, 2016)

179k factory engine, still going strong


----------



## htr (Dec 22, 2014)

256,xxx miles.. Don't know the cars history to much, but everything looks to be original.


----------



## boosted12a (Apr 28, 2017)

im at 202K. 04 GTI


----------



## Sleazer (Jun 19, 2015)

Rolled over 250k a couple months ago, right now my 2003 GLI is at 259,922 - should hit 260k tomorrow. I got it in 2007 with 36,900 miles on it.


----------



## Kn0wledge (Dec 13, 2018)

04 GTI 198k just got my oil changed 🙂 only thing now she’s makes a weird noise in 3rd on deceleration. I hope it’s nothing bit I’ll have to look into it.


----------



## landonskis (Jun 27, 2013)

03' GLI, 6 Speed @ 250k KM now (155,342 Miles). Original Timing chains, oil always changed w/ LiquiMoly 5w40 with OEM filter every 5k KM. Fuel mileage isn't great, but I feel like that's just a vr6 thing! Major part replacements: Clutch, Alternator. Small almost unnoticeable oil leak around filter housing O-rings at block. Curious if this is pretty common? Other wise great reliable car. Smooth and straight on the highway!


----------



## CheapSk8 (Jun 15, 2004)

landonskis said:


> 03' GLI, 6 Speed @ 250k KM now (155,342 Miles). Original Timing chains, oil always changed w/ LiquiMoly 5w40 with OEM filter every 5k KM. Fuel mileage isn't great, but I feel like that's just a vr6 thing! Major part replacements: Clutch, Alternator. Small almost unnoticeable oil leak around filter housing O-rings at block. Curious if this is pretty common? Other wise great reliable car. Smooth and straight on the highway!



I love that this thread still gets some attention. It keeps going a little silent, and then gets revived. Typically, just when I feel outdated and alone in the MKIV VR6 world. Hah.

My '04 GLI VR hit 170k at the end of last year. It has taken it quite a while to pass that mark from when it hit 165k several years ago because I have been working 100% remotely for the past 6 years. I actually killed an AGM battery in 4 years because the car just sat from July until last week with, apparently, an insufficient trickle charger, or something, after I redid all front-end suspension and most drive-train components, only to end up with a weird pull under acceleration that I just fixed because my local shop that aligned it didn't catch.

I'm still rocking original timing chains, alternator, starter, oil filter housing, crack pipe, and non-working AC compressor. My headliner started sagging in the hot summer sun last year, and I ended up with a vac leak from the brake booster hose last week. I miss the car , so it's about to get some much needed TLC this year fixing the headliner, AC compressor, and I think I'm going to do some coolant work on it with a crack pipe t-stat replacement. My wife was commenting on how quiet it was last week when I was working on it, and aside from the Milltek catback giving a nice grumble under load, you don't really hear the thing, which I love. I keep eyeing new cars, but keep going back for rides in this thing. 

And I am still measuring between 26-29mpg (highway) depending on whether I drive conservatively, or for real fun (19mpg).  :beer::beer:


----------



## joe2002 (Aug 13, 2014)

My 02 gli has 217,*** miles and still runs strong


----------



## hitchm (Aug 18, 2003)

2004 Jetta GLI just crossed over 125k miles


----------



## vwman18 (Feb 16, 2001)

Just crossed 170k miles, 03 GLI. I've owned it for 120k of those miles, and I don't think I'll ever get rid of it. Took it apart this week for a bunch of engine service, but this is the first time I've had to do so and still no chain noise. Keep up with those oil changes!


----------



## 1.8T B5 P (Jan 21, 2008)

My bone stock 2003 GLi that gets driven 80 miles a day =)


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

rolled 180k today. car has new clutch, chains, charging system. I expect at least another 100k now

edit: now at 192k


----------



## mjames5194 (Feb 24, 2017)

248k. Starting to bleed me a bit.


----------



## mjames5194 (Feb 24, 2017)

Bought 2004 Gti vr6 new. Still love it.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

another member of the 200k club


----------



## CQ CQ DX (Mar 5, 2018)

*Original owner, bone stock here, 18 years!*

I am the original proud owner of my 24V GTI, purchased new in the Fall of 2002! I just hit 104,000 miles on it, and this October will be 18 years that i've had the car! I left it stock, and obviously I don't drive much, as I work from home. I drive it locally for the most part, but it is a daily driver. My only long highway trips are a yearly Cleveland to NYC trip (and back) to visit my mother.

I have to say, this car has been super reliable, not giving me any issues except the original coilpack recall (which VW took care of), a cooling fan that stopped working, and a rusted exhaust system. Not bad for 18 years! I still have the original transmission oil (can't believe VW recommends you never change this), and spark plugs were replaced at around 60K. The oil is changed only once a year, with the recommended Castrol Syntec full synthetic (5W-40, I think), by the dealership.

Many moons ago, I had a 1984 MkII GTI that died at around 40 something thousand miles, due to a loose planetary gear eating a hole in my transmission case, which VW eventually replaced (after much arguing and persuasion). But the car was never the same after that, and the new transmission they put in shifted terribly, made noises, and malfunctioned as well. That was a major dissapointment to me, as that was my first new car after graduating College. I sold it for parts and took a loss.

I'm finding out that with VW's, at least my experience, it's 'hit or miss'. There was no reason for my first GTI to major malfunction like it did, since I 'babied it' and followed all maintenance to a T. But this latest 24V VR6 has more than exceeded my expectations for reliability and longevity! It has been far more reliable than every Japanese car my family has owned!

FAHRVERGNUGEN indeed!


----------

